# This Old Home - June 2018



## mockingbird (Jun 23, 2018)

This Old Home...




Last year sometime (I cannot actually remember when) I ventured here, on street level I took a quick chance and an explore with this one, I am so used to houses being set back in the woods or far from the rest of the world, this wasnt the case with this place, an while I have been exploring for years, hearing voices and seeing people so close to what you are doing, puts your body on edge I cannot say I felt comfortable here and feel I rushed as I was constantly thinking someone saw me dive into the bushes ha oh well live an learn.

This place has changed a lot though since I went, youtubers and alike have all been inside here, cant blame them its really a hidden gem if houses are your thing, but it has certainly changed from my visit with some much moved and set up, I guess I had it more or less without "set up shots" I dunno, I was just glad to tick this house off and it passed the time, I was enjoying it despite being on edge... these houses do make you feel paranoid at times, but something about them really does draw me to explore a lot more houses, while I do try and mix it up best I can at times, but I just dont feel the drag to most other things.

Anyway the main story here is it was lived in by an old woman, who obviously had help and lived downstairs, then later on passed away in a care-home, family members traveled to her funeral but sadly left this house to us and other explorers and teenagers with smart phones and youtube accounts. 

This is probably the nearest it was to being "as left" since its original post on here, the old photos and a bedroom upstairs held some lovely photographic material, while downstairs remained the old ladies life before she left her home, I have to say downstairs kinda brought your mind back from photographing contents, with pictures on the wall I suggest from her grandchildren, everything she held dear near her bed... A sad look on her life here indeed 

On with the shots...









































































Bit rushed this, but either way its documented my way, more coming soon! ​


----------



## HughieD (Jun 23, 2018)

Good work MB. These types of places are always tinged with melancholy. Which part of the country is it?


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 23, 2018)

HughieD said:


> Good work MB. These types of places are always tinged with melancholy. Which part of the country is it?



Indeed my friend this one due to the story here is tangled with alot of sad feelings, I will have to get back to you on the area in a message, once I'm home and can check my maps all I remember was I was on route back home from Manchester at the time...


----------



## Ferox (Jun 27, 2018)

Another cracker bud, great to see  
Like the detail shots again.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 28, 2018)

Love looking at old photographs too. Like the way you have put a mix of BW and colour shots, really works on this place MB


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 28, 2018)

Ferox said:


> Another cracker bud, great to see
> Like the detail shots again.



Thank you mate glad my photographs are appreciated


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 28, 2018)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Love looking at old photographs too. Like the way you have put a mix of BW and colour shots, really works on this place MB



Thank you for your kind response, I often wonder if many explorers notice subtle things or if its just down to the pictures, appreciate this alot thank you...!


----------



## minimetro (Sep 11, 2018)

Your photography is stunning! You've captured a beautiful little part of this woman's story. Really nice work.


----------



## smiler (Sep 11, 2018)

A lifetimes memories that nobody wanted to preserve, Well Shot MB, Thanks


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 12, 2018)

Wow! What a find! Ones like this don't come along every day. Thanks for sharing bud!


----------

